# oil change gone bad, please advise



## huh_what? (Oct 10, 2005)

Hello everyone,
I am hoping someone might be able to let me know what to expect, after having an oil change from hell.

Okay, that said, I drive away after the oil was changed. Pull out, drive a bit, only to have noises I have never heard before coming to my ears.

Do what I can, to make it back to the shop, only to have the car stall, I restart, thinking I only have a block to go, and boom engine freezes. The shop gets my car running, but, I am concerned about future problems and certainly don't want to get stranded again, nor do I wish to have to pay for parts down the line if it is caused by the mistake the shop made. Any advice? Any idea as to what will happen...there were about 2 miles put on the car before it froze. 96 Nissan 240SX. God willing I am worried for nothing.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. thank you one and all.


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

huh_what? said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am hoping someone might be able to let me know what to expect, after having an oil change from hell.
> 
> Okay, that said, I drive away after the oil was changed. Pull out, drive a bit, only to have noises I have never heard before coming to my ears.
> ...


That was uh pretty vague to say the least. What happened during the oil change.


----------



## huh_what? (Oct 10, 2005)

Hydrolock said:


> That was uh pretty vague to say the least. What happened during the oil change.


I am sorry to have been so vague...

The shop blamed a defective oil filter for having all of the oil spill out. The engine froze as a result of a lack of oil and then no oil. The mechanic who first saw it, said you are going to need a new engine, it's bone dry. However, after replacing the oil filter and adding oil, the car started back up and drove home without any problems/noises, etc. I have not driven it since Friday though. I want to be sure, I am not going to cause further problems.


----------



## Smodster3o3 (Mar 21, 2005)

Having no oil is very bad, It leaves your engine running metal to metal, which ruins just about everything in the engine.


----------



## huh_what? (Oct 10, 2005)

Smodster3o3 said:


> Having no oil is very bad, It leaves your engine running metal to metal, which ruins just about everything in the engine.


sighs, thought I might hear that. Thank you for your reply, it us very much appreciated.


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

maybe you should get a lawyer....good luck man


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

crazy2002mexican said:


> maybe you should get a lawyer....good luck man


The shop SHOULD replace your engine with no hassles. For most shops it's is a strict policy. If something goes wrong during an oil change and the engine runs dry. They pay for the new motor and the installation.


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

Sounds like those grease monkeys double gasketed your oil filter (old gasket stuck to block, new one stuck to filter goes over it=no sealing.) This is by no fault of your own and the responsibilty for the repair and any problems that can come from it are soley the responsibility of the repair shop. DON'T SLEEP ON THIS SO IF YOU RUN INTO MAJOR PROBLEMS YOUR NOT GOING TO GET THE SHAFT.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

car = screwed get a new motor


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

go somewhere else and have them look at it first, get them to write out an estimate, bring it to your lawyer, then go back to the shop, tell them there is going to be legal action taken if the engine is not replaced. auto shops tend to give in with any words of "legal action." as do most small businesses.


----------



## RedHot200sx (Oct 11, 2005)

Yeah that sucks...Make them replace your engine. Your check oil light didn't come on?


----------

